# Indoor cats and open windows solved



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

My partner and I live in a rented one bedroom ground floor flat and have a one year old British Blue cat.
Summer is almost here and we need the windows open, but our lovely cat wants to get out and catch some ducks! Bad kitty.
After searching the internet I found Flat Cats. Some discussion has already taken place here at Pet Forums about this product and I wanted to clarify some issues.
Flat Cats are very helpful and will taylor their product to the size of your windows.
They state confidently that cats with crafty paws will NOT be able to escape.
They also offer an unconditional refund, if for any reason you are unhappy, AND at the moment, if you are a member of Pet Forums, you can buy at half price.

I have ordered two window protectors myself and am confident they will keep my kitty in. Once fitted I will update this thread and let you know if the ducks have survived


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

It would be great to hear your feedback once you've tried and tested the FlatCats! I saw the previous thread and thought they looked quite good. 

I am thinking of getting some when we move (currently buying a house - but solicitors taking ages!) so would be good to know your comments


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

just out of interest how do you cope now? we have a large conservatory that will need indoor cat proofing soon! we are in the middle of making a outside cat run , that on the days when we in and out of the garden rosie can go in her "kitty kabin" and stay safe ,i was alsothinking of using this on days when its really hot and need to have windows open , so im very interested in hearing how you get on with your screens,
julie


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am quite a few floors up so I have decided to go with aircon. I just worry to much otherwise


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

At the moment we just have to shut the cats in a different room when we open the windows. But it would be nice to leave them in the room with us so Flat Cats or other screens could be a good solution!


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

purrlover said:


> just out of interest how do you cope now? we have a large conservatory that will need indoor cat proofing soon! we are in the middle of making a outside cat run , that on the days when we in and out of the garden rosie can go in her "kitty kabin" and stay safe ,i was alsothinking of using this on days when its really hot and need to have windows open , so im very interested in hearing how you get on with your screens,
> julie


Hi purrlover (Julie),
Because we live in a flat it seems a little harsh to shut our cat (Simba) in one or two rooms and because she likes being with us. Our windows are closed at night with fans running to try and keeps us cool. During the day one window is opened and we have to be in full view of that window and within arms length : 
As to safely letting your cat go outside you might try these for idea's 
http://catnet.stanford.edu/articles/enclosures.html
http://www.cagesbydesign.com/Cat/tabid/145/Default.aspx Good luck !!!
To all,
I have been told that our Flat Cats will arrive within 10 to 14 days. When I have used them for two days I will report back on ease of assembly, strength and how Simba is coping with them, but I don't antisipate any problems :smile5:


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, here's the update.

I received my order from Flat Cats three days ago and put them up straight away. Out of the box I could see they were made of good strong material and that the main Velcro pad's were stitched into the netting. On this point, the edge's of the netting where the pad's are, are doubled over for extra strength.
Putting them up was a piece of cake and they were installed in seconds. Although the backs of the Velcro pads look a bit like double sided tape, I can assure you all they are not, and that they are very strong.
Initially my cat (Simba) couldn't understand what had changed and tried to jump out of the open window :nono: however when she bounced off the netting and landed back where she started, she began to realise. (I did laugh quite a bit at this  ) 
Viewing this product is difficult from outside and no-one would know you had them unless they were paying close attention.
Flat Cats include two extra pads (per window) and, if you require more, you can purchase them at a minimal cost.
Within a couple of days Simba no longer had an issue with the netting and just sits or stands by the windows sniffing the air and generally being nosy.

All in all, I am very happy with this product, so much so, that I will be buying two more to cover the remaining windows in our flat.

I don't want to sound like an advert for Flat Cats, but this IS a great product.

My thanks go to Dominic of Flat Cats for solving a huge problem for us :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Do you have a link to their website please

carol


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Carol,

Sorry, I really should have included the link. Here it is :- Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat

Please enjoy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks

Carol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

does this keep flys out? 

im desperate for something like this!!!


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

This kind of thing is pretty common in european countries to keep insects out.

I cant help but thing you could just go to a DIY shop and buy some good quality velcro and netting/mesh and make it yourself though!


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

shame, thought this would be the answer to my adventurous kittens... but they say it's not suitable for kittens that may climb it... back to the wooden frame and weldmesh idea then :idea:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive just had a quote for 3 windows & a patio door I AM however half tempted to pop up to homebase and see if I can do it cheaper myself..........

I didnt know that they ktitens could climb it, although they wouldnt be able to get up on the windowseal anyway when they are young.


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I do think kittens could climb them, but net curtains are much easier and that's what my Simba concentrates on. As for DIY Flat Cats... Good luck. Cutting this type of product AND doubling the edges And stitching the velcro pads to the doubled material will be very difficult and time consuming. Also if you get it wrong, you're cats are out the window.

Nearly everything discussed in these threads are educated guesses and assumptions.

Flat Cats offer an unconditional refund, so what's the harm in testing them and reporting back. There is no substitute for personal experience, and mine are great.
I will no longer be continuing this post as I do not feel the need to defend this product.


----------

